# Ted's P&P Archery Club Charity Shoot



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I would like to thank Ted and his crew of helpers for hosting a fantastic shoot.
It was awesome.
The girls and I had a great weekend and shared some quality time with other fellow archers.
The steak dinner was amazing. Cooked to perfection in my book.
The course was fun and it even had coolers with "water" in them. LOL!!!
Camping area was great with toilet around the site.
Ted, thanks for a great weekend and all the laughs. 
I "tip" my hat to you, fantastis event.
We will be back next year for sure.
Thanks my friend.

The Hayes Family:rock:


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

OK! It's been a very hot and dry two days and people were having fun shooting and there were many laughs to be had. My first day was very ****ty... I was trying to get acustom to my new arrows....204 for 25 targets but the second day was a different ball game 238 for the 25 targets...I have some practising to do! My beautiful wife almost kicked my ass with her new crossbow and it was only her second competition! oh well there is always next year good luck baby...

Great job Ted on a very well organized tournment! Eighty people for a long weekend with other two-day tournaments happening, this was a great turnout for the 1st Annual Charity Competition. Fantastic Door Prizes! Sucks Sue or I didn't win any though! Great food, great hospitality, great time! See you next year!

p.s. I forget who I was talking to but they told me they had a MAMBA XL 36... can you contact me please


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Great shoot great friends had fantastic two days hats off to ted and his crew very well organized and yes fantastic door prizes.will be back next year for sure.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Only shot on Sat good shoot all round lots of fun and nice shooting at like new targets congrats to all that put it on


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys for the positives and special thanks to Al and Sue who personally dragged all the targets out to main road and also loaded them for the QUICK RIDE BACK TO THE CONTAINER.. thanks to ALL for attending will post donation amount as soon as I have enough energy to add the tally ..thanks again to ALL the sponsors and ALL the volunteers who where green but made it look easy .. ROBIN ..KEITH ...MIKE GREG...GRANT..special thanks to Nancy who put up with me for 2 months of hell I`m sure and who organized the kitchen and Ben my daughters boyfriend who worked his butt off for me ..again thanks to all involved ...Sorry fire ban on so somethings where beyond my control ..oh well more fire works for next year...lol


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great job Ted and to all your helpers for making the P&P annual charity shoot a fun and wonderful event. Camping areas were great along with 2 wonderful days of shooting with lots of laughs. The lunch burgers, dogs and streak dinner was also fantastic. The steaks were cooked to perfection and the cake just topped off a great meal. Thank for having plenty of ice cold water the course which was well needed in the heat. A couple of those $100 swimming pools for next year would really be an added treat. hint..hint..
My daughter and I will certainly be comming back each year to your shoot.

Thanks again for putting on a wonderful weekend shoot.


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Ted for putting on a great shoot.....only one suggestion for next year...sock the Miracle Grow to those shade trees out on the course 

Great shoot got to see many familiar a faces, meet few new ones, hope to see it again next year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we`ll do it again next year.... and I will try to get the adjacent old apple orchard as part of the course and will increase it to 2 rounds of 20 per day x`s 2 days for a total of 80 targets... planning already started in my mind to make it bigger and better for sure.. just bought 12 parasol umbrellas that you use in picnic tables so that will help as well in the open field..


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Like the posts above it was a good shoot and ran smooth. My wife had a great time relaxing when I was shooting. The ladder stand box said 125lbs but felt more like 225lbs when I went to take it out of the truck LOL.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Deb and I would like to thank you for being a gracious host and allowing us to stay at the Chateau Ted. There is an enormous amount of work and expense putting on an event like this. You put on a wonderful shoot and from listening to comments of others at the shoot it was a huge success. I jumped into the deep end of the pool and shot with the big boys in the cash class and what a great experience that was. Exceeded my expectations on Saturday and completely tanked on Sunday. I learned a lot from my shooting companions and hopefully next year can put that to use. Thanks again Ted for a wonderful weekend and we will see you at Ellicottville.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Yup Great weekend of shooting, good job Ted and gang who put this together! I will be back for sure. To anyone who was on the fence about going you missed a good one so get your butts out there next year, it will be even better from what I can see.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

#1 big archer said:


> OK! It's been a very hot and dry two days and people were having fun shooting and there were many laughs to be had. My first day was very ****ty... I was trying to get acustom to my new arrows....204 for 25 targets but the second day was a different ball game 238 for the 25 targets...I have some practising to do! My beautiful wife almost kicked my ass with her new crossbow and it was only her second competition! oh well there is always next year good luck baby...
> 
> Great job Ted on a very well organized tournment! Eighty people for a long weekend with other two-day tournaments happening, this was a great turnout for the 1st Annual Charity Competition. Fantastic Door Prizes! Sucks Sue or I didn't win any though! Great food, great hospitality, great time! See you next year!
> 
> p.s. I forget who I was talking to but they told me they had a MAMBA XL 36... can you contact me please


mba 

It was Tinker who has the Mamba xl...you can pm him, his handle is Hotwheels....

Great shoot Ted, had a blast...hope the hospital makes good use out of the donation
It was fun shooting with Alex and Jourgen but i bet it was a little trying shooting with me and tinker...considering how serious i make it for them... lol

Andy


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice ,had a great weekend .Teddyand his gang ran a great toruny .Food was great and the set up was first class.This is only going to get bigger.Thanks Ted.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

3--d

It was also fun watching Alex and Jourgen on all fours trying to find their arrows you and Tinker shot into the middle of the field after the shoot. Gotta luv those Darton demo moments.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

Good job to all those that put this shoot together. I thought it was well run, they had great targets and a fantastic draw prize table. I had a great time and will be back again next time. It was a good deal for me because we stayed at a nice trailer park about 10 min away and the kids spent the whole weekend between the lake and the pool.
With some minor fine tuning this will continue to be one of the top shoots of the summer.
Dave


----------

